# Kai Photo Thread!



## ohmyitschelle

I always enjoy seeing pics of Kai! He's just lovely! I love the pose photo... he's just so sweet and you make such a lovely pair!
x


----------



## Equuestriaan

Wow how do you get your mom to take pictures of you every day? D= I can barely get my mom to take pictures every few months!


----------



## myboydoc

those pics of you patting him are really nice, you guys look great together!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I love that horse, he's such a cutie.
You guys look great :]


----------



## Pinto Pony

Equuestriaan said:


> Wow how do you get your mom to take pictures of you every day? D= I can barely get my mom to take pictures every few months!


Pretty much, my parents work from home so I can usually drag one of them out for photos hehe.

It rained all day yesterday and is looking rather wet this morning out there so not sure when I can ride again! Gah, crazy weather!


----------



## Pinto Pony

16 February 2009

It has been raining for a week now  but hooray I rode today, briefly inbetween rain showers. So I grabbed Kai's bridle mum came out and helped me get his rug off and I jumped on! We just did some walking about and some super slow trotting, the ground was kind of slick so he was being cautious, I think, or just dead lazy hehe. But I promise in the pics he is actually trotting. We did lots of wiggly patterns, serpentines and spirals. Then we also did some shoulder-in and he was lovely. I think I should ride him bareback more often hehe.

So mum got some photos when I first hopped on but it started to rain pretty much straight away, so not many and none of our shoulder-in <_< oh well next time I will make sure so you can all see how wonderful my pony can be!

Just a little rain








Such a handsome boy








No jumping today, love his wink there!








We are trotting in these, he was just soooooo slow...
















Bleh over bending when I asked him to move out








He says no to stretching out and moving forward








Soooo sloooooow








So thats it for pics cause it started to drizzle and I didn't want my camera in the rain. He did eventually start to stretch out and move when I asked for the shoulder-in so we finished really well, just rather wet :S


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Goodness! I'm SO JEALOUS of your bareback position... it's better than mine in the saddle! Lovely pics! 
x


----------



## TwendeHaraka

Your pony is to pretty! ^^ And your position is amazing... *will be checking back here later for more pictures!*


----------



## mudypony

You both look so good! I love his lazy trot, so cute.


----------



## Pinto Pony

Glad you guys are liking the pics cause I have a bunch more from today!

18th February 2008

The rain stopped this afternoon and the sun was shining by the time I got out of work! So that means mega humid weather! I braved it and took Kai's bridle out and in my work clothes, whoops, rode him bareback again...

He was trotting a little better today








Ground was safe for canter in the middle of the arena








Weeee








change direction at trot








Ick my hands








Canter other way
















Not as balanced this way








more trot








and a break








cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

Then some fun!!! We decided to make the most of the puddles and practice our XC water obstacles hehe
















































cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

He is so much fun so once more through 
















































Congrats if you made it through all my pics today, homemade lemonade and cookies for all!!!


----------



## Pinto Pony

19th February 2009

Went out early this morning to ride Kai. It was so humid after all this rain, so my face is bright red, even after a nice cold shower...
So back to Kai... I decided cause he is being a real pain in the butt to the right, cutting corners and flexing to the left, bleh, we did lots of work where he had to find the contact himself, I was not helping him at the trot today. He would find it fine on the left as usual and go about his business with his head and neck nice and low, but on the right he was a giraffe. He would get frustrated and pull at me a couple times and then finally on the long side he got it yay! So we did the long side and a half circle then quit with that. I guess he is just rather off balance to the right? So then we cantered and he was lovely as usual, then a little more trotting and he was good, keeping a nice soft contact with me, yay! And then we dodged the puddles and plopped over a couple jumps. I really wanted to work through our gymnastic but it was still puddly there and slippery so we had to make do, as you will see his knees are nothing spesh...

Giraffe to the right...








At least he was a giraffe with a nice forward trot 








But he can do it on his own to the left...








the half circle to the right where he made it on his own!








so we canter
























cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

and the other way around
















I love when it looks like we are just standing on one foot haha








Ok now this is about 70cm, two pics in sequence
Where is my contact and icky knees








My legs are so weak... 








This one is 75cm and again with my contact and Kai's knees...








I am so weak









Ok thats it for today. He jumped really well, he didn't touch the poles, his legs are just gross and I can't work on our gymnastic, whah!!!


----------



## Got2Gallop

I always enjoy Jaimie and Kai pic's!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pinto Pony

23rd February 2009

This afternoon was nice and breezy. Saddled Kai up to flat him. He started off so well, then we cantered and he decided to be Speedracer. So after we warmed up we did some more trotting to relax and chill. Then once he was calm I thought I would try asking for some flying changes but he decided cantering was too exciting again so we ended with lots and lots of nice forward trot to calm him and finish nicely. It was so humid he worked up such a foam of sweat, it was gross.

So some pics of our warm up...
Trotting
























And canter left
















funny one








Trot








cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

Canter right and speedy maniac
















back to trot
















And walk








The flies where so bad, I was swishing them with my pony tail :S


----------



## Pinto Pony

27th February 2009

Hooray it didn't rain yesterday so riding today was tolerable in the mud. Saddled up Kai this morning, but while I was getting ready I started to feel really light headed and nauseous but I still went and rode. He was really great, wasn't fussing over the mud too much and we had a nice agreeable ride, yay. So mum came out and took photos, hooray...

Starting with a warm up trot...
















Canter left
















Change leads at trot








Canter right








He doesn't like mud, so weird canter








But back to pretty canter








So I snooze haha








Some more trot
















cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

Look at him flex, he tries








Stretch and maybe a yawn?








Staying calm over a pole, the only way he will is if I don;t have a contact with him, if I do he goes mental!








So our little grid is still sitting under water  So we just have two jumps where the take off and landing are safe...
So first over this 70cm, felt great








Then 75cm








and then I do them again, straight after each other
















Felt great today, so we stopped after those 4 jumps cause the ground is really slippery in places and I don't wanna dig the ground up too much. So overall I was very pleased with today. I just hope it doesn't rain tonight for the show tomorrow. And I can't find my black sporting boots for Kai, grrrr.


----------



## Tayz

I love his lazy trotting.  so cute. I love when you are running through the water. That looks really cool.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Really lovely photos!
x


----------



## Pinto Pony

5th March 2009

Kai day! Warmed up and he was a little lazy but woke up when we started to jump! I rearranged the grid and the first time through he was fine second time through he was a maniac but I think I need to move it again, he was about 1/2 stride out in the last part. So I popped him over a couple other things before cooling him out. Photos of when we jumped...

First time through the grid...

































2nd time through...
























Whoops...

















75cm, so cute!








70cm, mum almost missed this one








75cm








cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

70cm again








Then Kai was feeling really good so we went over the 1.05m








Crazy gallop afterwards hehe








Kai is a maniac








Pose!


----------



## Iluvjunior

i love him 2! do you not jump commanche?


----------



## ridingismylife2

i am soooooo jelouse! 
u have a great 2point and Kai is adorable and looks like a blast to ride


----------



## AshleyNewman

Pinto Pony said:


>



This is my favorite picture


----------



## Got2Gallop

You guys are looking good!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Iluvjunior said:


> i love him 2! do you not jump commanche?


I do, he used to be my lil sisters jumper but he is rather over weight at the moment and I worry about his legs. Hopefully next week I will start him over some small stuff if he coordinated enough hehe.

6th March 2009

So today was Kai day. I fixed the grid so it was three jumps set up as bounces! Yay. He did great. Warmed up nice and relaxed and we did a couple little warm up jumps then straight into it...

We went through a couple times and he handled it perfect so here is one set of us going through, won;t bore you with the many other times haha


































































Then some more jumps...
75cm








75cm








75cm








cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

70cm








75cm








75cm








1.05m









I dunno what happened with my releases today, guess I was a little tired and not trying hard enough but Kai was great!


----------



## Pinto Pony

12th March 2009

After work I rode Kai first. He was so slow and lazy in warm up until we cantered and then he went a little mental so we did lots of trotting today. No jumping. Just working on adjusting speeds at the trot and canter transitions when he was calm. Mum took pics while we warmed up today...
Trotty
















Spaz canter








change direction








More spaz canter








Calming down at the trot again








Stretching his neck









So thats it for pics, the mozzies where mean so mum didn't stay out for when we started to really "work" ahh well, maybe next time


----------



## Iluvjunior

you could call her out after you warm up? maybe


----------



## Pinto Pony

15th March 2009

Hooray, I rode today. It rained yesterday and Friday afternoons so no riding but we had a massive storm last night and the paddocks are flooded again. So just lots of trotting today. He was quite agreeable and we had a good ride. Did a little half pass and got a funny pic hehe. Mum was around for a bit of our ride so here are the pics...

So cute...
































































When I asked for a half pass haha
























Last pic I promise


----------



## Pinto Pony

17th March 2009

After a crappy day at work I was looking forward to riding Kai this afternoon. Had a look at the ground and decided it was dry enough in most places to jump him cause we haven't jumped in a week. He warmed up really well but his canter to the left was a little spaz around the corners, he kept pulling up to trot. So we did a few trot canter transitions on a circle and he was fine. Dad took pics today, he didn't do a very good job missing most of out jumps. But Kai went a little crazy when we jumped, if I don't jump regularly he gets a little wild!

The canter
















He was trotting soooo smooth today








Spider and Angel watching








Lots of spaz jumping now...








































Take 5








Then we went into the front paddock and did a few xc style jumps in there but dad must have been dreaming cause this is all he got...









So overall a great ride despite the crazy jumping. He was bold and confident so I was pretty happy.


----------



## Tayz

Wow you are looking great. What a great horse/pony


----------



## Pinto Pony

23rd March 2009

Came home from work and it was soooo hot but I saddles up Kai and some clouds blew across and it started to cool down. We just flatted today and Kai was full of beans. he had a great forward trot and his canter transitions have improved, he was bang into them! Woo. So he was very forward and looks a little jerky in the photos but he felt pretty good and we had a good ride! Mum came out for a little bit but the mozzies where attacking her so she wasn't out for long.

Trotty
















































Canters


----------



## Pinto Pony

25th March 2009

Had a great ride on Kai today and just missed the massive storm. So we warmed up lightly then got stuck into jumping. I wanted to see how he would go doing a course with 1.05m jumps in it and he was fab! So confident and forward, I think we will be fine on Sunday in the 85cm and 95cm classes.

So we started with the little figure eight exercise but I think he knows it too well now and got his leads straight away. Then we went through the triple...








Then over the 1.05m oxer that is hiding in the bushes there...








Then popped the last element of the triple up to 1.05m and took the middle one out, so x rail, stride, 1.05m vertical which I rode him quite deep through to keep his confidence and he popped right over no issues...
















Then again








Much more confident








Then we ran the rest of the jumps like a little course (the camera was struggling with the dark clouds, low light) but look at those pony knees! I think the x-rails have helped...
75cm








70cm








Look at his cute widdle face, awww, 75cm








Canter away!








cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

Then he LAUNCHED himself over the 1.05m when our stride was out, glad he didn't chip in... so up








And over








One more time through the one stride and then straight into the oxer (which is hiding behind the bushes!)
















I think I try too hard sometimes haha








Then dad said there was a storm coming so we cooled out








And it started to rain as soon as I got the saddle off.

Overall a great ride, we will flat on Friday then show on Sunday! I think we are actually ready


----------



## Equuestriaan

I love the last picture =) You two look like you're having so much fun. Do you show?


----------



## ridingismylife2

i am sooo jelous!
1. the weather there looks soo nice compared to here (still snowing here :/ )
2. ur eq is amazing!
3. ur horses/ponies look like a bunch of fun


----------



## Pinto Pony

ridingismylife2 said:


> i am sooo jelous!
> 1. the weather there looks soo nice compared to here (still snowing here :/ )
> 2. ur eq is amazing!
> 3. ur horses/ponies look like a bunch of fun


It is so hot here!!! I am considering not riding this afternoon cause the humidity is a killer! Give me snow haha.


----------



## Chausser

So how did your show go?


----------



## Pinto Pony

The show went really well thanks for asking. I posted in the "Jumping" thread.

7th April 2009

Saddled up Kai first, he was great. The ground was really wet and we could only use the centre of the arena, so lots of small circles. Mum came out for ten minutes when we cantered but the flies and mozzies where sooooo bad, Kai was flicking his tail like crazy so some neat flashy pics haha...

trotty








I can hardly believe he can open his mouth like that with the noseband on? He wasn't being too heavy today either, I think maybe flies bothering him?
































Canter left
















I love the funny timing








simple change today cause I was worried he would slip








Canter right

























And thats it. I rode Com but mum was fed up with flies so no pics. Com was dead lazy but after a few jabs with the spurs he perked up. He just did walk trot going up and down. His belly is huge after the rain, there is so much grass in the paddock :S so hard to lock him up all the time!

Then I went to see my old student and her new pony. They are doing really well. I hopped on and trotted the mare around for a little, totally different attitude to when we bought her. She is coming along so well and doing hacking classes at the Hawkesbury show. Kai and I are doing jumping and sporting on the 1st May at the show


----------



## Pinto Pony

sorry double post...


----------



## Laura12345ABC

i ever like pinto horses i will buy arabian pinto horse soon , when i will collect much money .


----------



## Tayz

Aww, wow, you are such a good rider. -wants more pici's- will be waiting for more


----------



## Pinto Pony

Here ya go Tayz hehe

11th April 2009

Just flatwork today. W/t/c and lots of transitions. Mum came out for a bit to take pics. He went really well but was kinda heavy on the hands during canter, especially to the left. So some pics...
Cantering








Turning








Cantering the other way
















He had a nice forward trot today








Trotting poles








Second time over we almost ate dirt, silly boy








Third time ok


----------



## Pinto Pony

14th April 2009

I felt like some bareback with Kai. So took him into the round yard and I think I will become a trick rider, haha
"Look Ma, no hands!"
























Yeah I was rather excited that he didn't jump out of the arena








Then I tried to walk him up the big step but he just jumped it
















Then over the log
















Step again
















He was thirsty








The duck on the right is named Gertrude and I have had her since primary school, mum and I figured she is about 14 years old!








Hugs for sleepy pony

















The end.


----------



## cadar and honey

nice picies


----------



## Pinto Pony

16th April 2009

Rode Kai today. Mum wanted to see how he would go on the lunge for new students and of course he was perfect. I was the student haha. I should have taken my stirrups off, maybe tomorrow. So after that I took him out the back into the big arena and did some w/t/c and he was perfect and I felt like popping him over a couple fences. So seeing as my "grid" area still has a huge puddle in it we just did a couple, so I will show the pics now...

On the lunge trotting








Other way








I am such a dork








Canter!








thats is for lunge pics, dad had to go back to work.

Then no pics of our flatwork, mum was cleaning poop up haha, so straight into jumping pics...

Start with a widdle cross rail and he is a spaz and jumps weirdly.








he was pretty hyped so I just took him out to do this 70cm then loop around to the 105cm
















He was very excited first time around so we do it again to see if we can be a little more calm and collected...








Much better








Then a little 75cm into the arena to a 105cm








Very nicely








So I made the 105cm a little wider, never tried this before but we are feeling brave so again the 75cm then the wider 105cm








He was a little hesitant but I pushed him over









What a good boy he was! So we stopped there, not a lot today over fences but I want to get some grids up and practice horse distances for the show, so hopefully next week the ground will be dry enough and we will do some real over fences work!

One last pic to end...


----------



## Chausser

Very nice, I always enjoying seeing your sunshiny pictures!


----------



## Pinto Pony

17th April 2009

I had set up a grid that could be ridden both ways so first up we did crossrail, stride, cross rail, stride, cross rail bounce cross rail...
































Then we did it the other way so the bounce first, still cross rails

































Then I popped up the the first cross rail before the bounce to 1.05m and he was great and confident, a little close to the pole though haha








And again, much better








Then we did it the other way but put that one back to cross rail and just the last one up to 1.05m and he was great


----------



## Pinto Pony

21st April 2009

So Kai had 3 days off because I was working and the rain. He was rather fresh, should have used that with jumping but I wanted to flat him cause I haven't just flatted him for ages. So he was nice and forward, a little heavy on the forehand and it was windy and drizzling on and off. Overall he was good, ignoring my leg aids so we did lots of leg yielding at a walk and lots and lots of transitions. We worked on canter/trot transitions and had them nice and smooth again. Mum came out to take pics but it pretty much started to rain so she ran my camera back inside, and since the couple of pics she took pretty much all looked the same here is one...


----------



## MIEventer

I wish I had someone who could take pictures of my poneh and I, like how you have. You are so lucky 

So is all of this on your own property? Or do you board?


----------



## Pinto Pony

Its my parents place, I am living here still while waiting for my immigration VISA. They have 5 acres in Western Sydney. Plus my dad works from home and my mother is retired and is like my own personal groom/photographer etc haha. She is more horse crazy than me


----------



## MIEventer

Where are you Immigrating?


----------



## Pinto Pony

My husband is a US citizen. We recently bought a house in Rhode Island  so that is where I will be hopefully soon!!


----------



## MIEventer

Oh wow! Congrats and all the best! I just got my Green Card - I am from Canada and my Husband is a U.S Citizen. I spent 3 years and $5,000.00 on this piece of plastic - lol.


----------



## Pinto Pony

Gah 3 years! I am now up to 1 year and 1 month waiting on this, it is crazy how long it takes  

24th April 2009

I realised today was the last chance I would have to jump before the show so bought some of my cardboard fillers out and mum made some bunting out of fabric pegged to a rope tied to a pole haha. So Kai was so excited when he saw the fillers, his warm up was ok but his canter was way too excited. So I tried to calm him down before we started to jump but once he was aimed at anything he went a bit mental. So I tried circling but gave up and took him over a couple little things to calm him down. Then we started...

Looped around off a little jump which mum didn;t bother to photograph into this 1.05m high 90cm wide








Then over the bunting jump, he didn't blink an eye, but I know at the show he will probably go spaz over bunting...








Barrel through 70cm pole








Then loop around to the big one again, he was much calmer this time around








He rushed through the first cross and tapped the pole on the 1.05m








So we went through the grid again he didn't touch another pole for the rest of the ride








cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

Then I put the last two jumps in the grid up to 1.05m, so he did the bounce as crossrails first then stride 1.05m stride 1.05m and this is te series of the last part... (dad had his camera so no video  )
















































































Then a posing pic in the middle of it









So he was so speedy over anything small today which made him so hard to ride. Stupid fillers exciting him haha. I had to ride really deep to try and steady him t the jumps so I know I was sitting way too much, blah, so hopefully he is concentrating more at the show. I also feel bad cause his winter coat is making him sweaty  I can't clip him cause he will be cold living outside 24/7, poor guy  He is giving two lessons tomorrow, just walk/trot with beginners. Hopefully one of the girls will become a regular rider for him for when I leave.


----------



## Pinto Pony

28th April 2009

Rode Kai this morning, he had two days off and it was cold and windy outside so he was _fresh_, hehe. He warmed up quite lovely at w/t/c then we worked on all our w/t/c transitions cause he was a running into everything today. Then I tried to do some trotting poles with him so he would think about where his feet where going and he was his usual self trying to canter/jump them. We did get it in the end and my friend Cassie took some pics for me 

Lots of bending and flexing exercises








Cantering trot poles :S I was not impressed








and again, makes for cute pics 








And his trotting them... mind you I had to use every muscle in my body to contain the canter about to escape!


----------



## orangetictac

I just want to let you know how much I appreciate the pictures and videos you post on here. I like to use them as a reference when I don't quite understand a critique someone is making on other pictures. I've learned a lot in the short time I've been here by doing that. I'm always checking for new pictures. Watching horse/rider teams like you and Kai is what first attracted me to horses and riding. Thanks again!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Aww thanks  Glad you enjoy the pics. Lucky I have such photogenic ponies


----------



## juju

What an adorable pony! Your position is awesome! My family and i have a summer house in RI. Where are you moving? Are you planning on brining a pony or continuing riding? I can always give suggestions


----------



## Pinto Pony

Thanks JuJu, my husband and I have a house in Warwick, hoping sell up soon and find some land toward the south west of the state, then I will look into getting my own horse again. I have friends with horses and I also volunteer at a therapeutic riding stable and exercise the ponies there  so plenty of riding opportunity but if you know of some nice stables with showjumping, let me know!


----------



## Pinto Pony

6th May 2009

Rode Kai first this afternoon. He started well w/t/c, then we started to work on trot/canter/trot transitions to get them a little smoother, especially the down, and he started to get a little heavy and excited. So it was a good ride but had some spaz moments. Got pics too, wanted videos but mum bought the wrong camera out so maybe vids next time...

Pony trot








Canter
















Bigger trot








Spaz pic! he was shaking mozzies








Trot is getting better








Sucha cute trot








And more canter

















Thats it for Kai. Then saddled up Com and I gave mum some tuition on him. She did quite well. Lots of walk/trot/halt transitions. Then I hopped on and did a canter both ways. He was quite good, really listening and responding very well to leg aids without spurs, yay! Then I was pooped so no Angel today, but I will get on her tomorrow.


----------



## Pinto Pony

14th May 2009

He was really good today. We worked on out trot/halt/trot transitions and then trot/canter/trot transitions. He had them down pat by the end. Mum came out for a few minutes and took a couple pics... she was going out so nothing too spectacular today
Trot








And canter
























Probably won't ride until Monday now cause of work but the boys have a lesson on Saturday so lots of walk and trot for them then


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

Where did you get the saddle pad in your last photo? I LOVE it!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Where did you get the saddle pad in your last photo? I LOVE it!


The blue check with maroon trim? That is my old high school saddle pad, we had them custom made about ten years ago! There are lots of people around here who custom make saddle pads.


----------



## Pinto Pony

18th May 2009

Kai was wonderful to warm up today. He only needed one ask to canter, no running into it and having to repeat. Hooray! Then I decided I felt like jumping him cause he was so cool but I made a HUGE mistake. All of a sudden he was at warp speed and ripping my arms off. First we did the 70cm tyres to warm up, fast but not bad. Then I was like, meh lets go through the grid, it was only cross rails but he ran through it like a ****. So we did lots and lots of trot halt trot halt to get him listening, he kept breaking stride into canter, gah. So once he was calmed we tried again but he raced through. So I was like he doesn't wanna do grids today lets see if I can pop him quietly over a few different things and finish up. Bigger mistake. He galloped at everything. We did a million little circles in front of the jumps before we did anything and mum was bored and left. Then went back to trot halts over and over and over until he was engaging and listening. In the end he was so wonderfully light in the bridle and moving nicely forward. Gah!!! Why couldn't he just be like that in the first place, listening! So then I braved it and went through the grid and he was perfect! He strides where perfect and he came back to trot when I asked after! Hooray! So we did a little more of the wonderful trot and i cooled him out. The poor boy got so worked up and was sooooo sweaty. I am going to email a lade tonight about clipping him. So a few pics when mum came out...

Looks ok but he rushed it








Messy legs from galloping it








I was not having a refusal and made him jump it even though he galloped like a moron at it








I thought tighter turns might help but no








I was ready for him this time








Looks better but he still rushed it








Then mum went cause she was sick of watching us circle and circle haha.


----------



## Pinto Pony

*Kai gets vacced!*

24th May 2009

So all this rain means no riding  maybe tomorrow afternoon if we don't get more rain I will be able to do a little walking without ruining the ground too much. It is so slick and boggy, riding in the arena just chews it up.
And hopefully tomorrow morning Kai will be getting his trace clip. He is sooooo fluffy! So seeing as I didn't want more water on the ground I decided to vacuum Kai instead of wash him. He was pretty good about it, was a little wary at first but after coaxing him with a bit of bread and a hug he was fine 

Of course the only dry place with electricity is in front of the junk pile! So please excuse the crap in the background, it is in a yard with the garage, the ponies don't have access to this!

















































So fingers crossed he behaves tomorrow and there is no rain! I know he is going to look ridiculous with this half clip haha, but the poor boy is soooo fluffy!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I love the 4th pic!  haha
He's sooo cute!!!


----------



## Tayz

lol haha so cute!!


----------



## MIEventer

LOL, he is most definately not a happy camper.

I love the big grin on your face - lol!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Thanks for the comments everyone 

25th May 2009

What a perfect pony I have  He was wonderful for the clipping. At first he was a little wary and we twitched him then he just zoned out. It took about 1.5 hours and the girl who did it was wonderful. It came out soo smooth, wish I could have him fully clipped but too unfair for him to be fully naked. So here are some after photos!

Standing up hill but those front feet are square, hooray









Other side









Snuggly









Then I hoped on 









The ground is sooo wet  I hope it dries fast but I think there is more wet weather on the way









Kai loves puddles









Taking him out to the paddock with Comanche waiting









But I had some other things to do first and bring him back up









I am so happy with my boy and he looks so adorable!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Aww Pinto lovely pictures. Haven't commented in awhile so thought I would! I love the "snuggly" pic from today, so cute! 
The clip looks really good! My horses were gonna get traces this winter too, but since I broke my leg they've been turned out, so I just get to look at everyone elses clipped ponies! Might get them fully clipped as Spring arrives, Honey's already a wooly mammoth!
All the best!
x


----------



## Pinto Pony

Thanks  I really like his clip, so cute 

26th May 2009

There is mud everywhere but I decided to just take Kai for a spin anyway. We couldn't do much, just lots of walk and trot. So while we were out there mum came out for a few minutes and took a couple pics but it was pretty boring. So here are a couple of the pics for anyone who is interested in my totally boring ride...
He was rather hesitant about moving forward cause the ground was slick








But he was listening rather well
















he looks so cute








Stepping out and his head goes up but a little more forward, never mind my weak **** legs








Splashing mud









Well thats it for today. Maybe on Thursday if we don't get more rain I will try riding after work.


----------



## Pinto Pony

1st June 2009

First day of winter and very winter weather. Was drizzly all morning but just cloudy in the arvo. Mum had a kid over for a lesson on Spider so I just grabbed a lead and hopped on Kai bareback for a bit. Did some walking, steering with just my legs, halting with just my seat and he was wonderful. We did a teeny bit of canter too, I hate trotting Kai bareback he is so uncomfortable to trot cause he is so bouncy haha. So that was it. Just gave him lots of love and cuddles, he was being all cute and cuddly hehe. Mum was too busy to take pics or videos  she was being a meanie. But I took my own couple of pics haha

All I see if fuzzy little ears








Self portrait with the pony


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Winter?! really? Its practically turning summer here! 

I love looking in your pictures by the way! Your kind of making me want to start a thread of my own


----------



## Pinto Pony

7th June 2009

Hooray! After work today I rode in the mud  I finished work at 4pm and rushed home and got ready as the sunset and rode for maybe 1/2 hour. We did lots of trotting, halts, walk as the ground is still very muddy but I did have some little canters. Then we did some trotting and cantering around the trail at the back, I tried to canter him through the water jump but he stopped dead and starting splashing! Gah, how embarrassing if he does this next weekend! We will practice again tomorrow haha. Mum took a photo and some little vids, they are pretty boring cause they are just our warm up trot as I was asking for some contact. He has major pony stride issues haha and I have major fat **** rising trot issues...

Strike a pose!









Trotting vids...


----------



## Pinto Pony

8th June 2009

Hooray, today was a nice day. Rode Kai, we did a bit of w/t/c and halts to trot to halt for warm up. Then my dad came out to video for me  So the ground through the grid that is still set up in the middle of the arena was dry and we did that a couple times, I totally suck, haven't jumped for ages! Then we attempted the water again. I am already cringing thinking about our event next Sunday. Kai likes water a little too much as you will soon find out...

So first up through the grid, ignore my suckiness..

Then once through the other way, again I look gross

Then first attempt, I decided to just go for it as he had been walking through puddles with out issues. Well all he wanted to do was splash so we do not get through...

Second attempt and pretty much the same. he just starts pawing at the water and then won;t go forward 

Then I try to go through the other way but again no such luck, but he does go through end of it, so progress?

And then success, but he trips on the way out :S probably in a hole he dug while pawing in there!


Now some pics after. Dad was mucking about with camera settings so most are pretty unusable but boring any way...
So a pose of us out of the water, my socks where wet...








The only canter pic my dad took, he likes weird angles...








His trot was so crappy as he was rather excited after the water experience








A little calmer


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

****, I was just cracking up watching those videos! I can totally see Kai just stopping dead on a CC course to splash, lol!


----------



## Pinto Pony

9th June 2009

Decided to take the boys on a trail today. There was a freezing cold wind so I did not feel like being out in the open. The boys where frisky but well behaved. Didn't take too many pics cause it was not very eventful...

Still wet on the trails








Afterwards, haha my face








Normal








Smacking their heads together


----------



## Pinto Pony

11th June 2009

Kai had yesterday off so today seeing as the ground was way dryer we did a good warm up with lots of transitions and bending/flexing and pushing his trot out a bit more. He was rather agreeable for most of the flatting. Then I had modified the grid in the arena to be four cross rails with one stride in between and a ground pole between them all to make him think about his strides. So I have videos...

First time through (we did warm up over a little jump outside of the arena but no vids of that)

Nice and steady through the other way

Then I decided we would do two jumps out of the arena and he got rather excited. We haven't really jumped for weeks!!! He did not want to trot in between the jumps...

Then we jumped a few more things around the paddock but the camer was not liking the lighting, I guess the auto setting on the little camera was a mistake cause this is how the action pics turned out...








So once we had done a few things and he was nice and excited I bought him back through the grid and he was speedy

And even speedier

Then last time and he was a bit better so we finished up

A quick pose in the late afternoon sun, whops there is mum shadow...








Closing his eyes in the sun, so cute!









Then after I rode dad trimmed his front feet ready for the event this sunday and I put him back in his yard. As I was running back to the house I jumped one of the jumps in the paddock and landed on a log on the other side and crack my ankle! I ripped my boot off, hobbled to the house and stuck it in a bucket of ice and water for ten minutes. Absolute agony! Then I showered and am now sitting here with it propped up and a pressure bandage on it. It is throbbing and so uncomfortable but my dad is heaps ****ed and doesn't think I should go get an x-ray. Mum said to wait until the morning and we will see. I am such an idiot  I am supposed to work tomorrow too, I need the money but I can barely put wait on so no way I will be able to drive or walk to work  and the show this Sunday!!!! I am so upset over this. I am such an idiot for running in the paddock and then jumping!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

WOW..Kai is very speedy! :O
And ouch! That sucks!!! Hope u get better for Sunday!


----------



## Pinto Pony

12th June 2009

This morning I hobbled to the dr to be told that the x-ray machine was broken but he doesn't think it is broken anyway. He told me it was not swollen or bruised, WTF??? My ankle is NOT normally this fat and blue!!! Stupid dr. Then he told me the best thing for a sprained ankle was to keep walking on it... so being in agony means nothing  not being able to walk up stairs as my ankle gives way under me means nothing... so if by Tuesday it hasn't given up the grief I will go to ER and have it x-rayed. I have decided to withdraw from the comp this weekend as I don't think I will be doing myself any favours trying to ride a crazy pony with a crap ankle 

But it didn't stop me from riding! I rode Kai stirrupless this afternoon to stop me from sulking. He was pretty good. We did lots of flexing and bending, some travers and half pass. He was quiet agreeable and so was mother. She came out and took a couple pics for me 

Tiny little pony trot








I was doing a rising trot and my thighs are on fire!








Bending and cutting corners, naughty boy








Better straight








And canter right was goooood!








SO cute
























And canter left was kinda crappy :S








He kept drifting out and not wanting to flex in which put me off balance








Ahhh my thighs!


----------



## ridingismylife2

aww..that sucks that you had to withdraw but probably better. When I sprained my ankle (by jumping, trying to do a splits in the air, and falling in weird way) it hurt like hell but I kept walking on it and even riding and had no problems


----------



## Pinto Pony

Aww the jump/splits sound like something i would do haha.

So seeing as I woke up this morning and can barely walk there is no way I can drive myself to the show anyway tomorrow  stupid ankle


----------



## Pinto Pony

16th June 2009

I saddled up Kai and we did a nice warm up of w/t/c and I felt like jumping cause I missed out on the weekend  he was pretty good through the grid but was speedy outside of the arena, jerk.

His canter is tooooo cute
















He was stretching out a lot better at the trot today








So we used the same grid as Com for the first two times then I popped the second part up to 1.05m so this is the third time through...
x rail








He was surprised but was willing








And then we did it again with no drama, so here in the 1.05m








Then a dive over this 75cm barrel, he looks so cute








Then refusal, first in months! He just came in too fast and out of control :S jerk.








Then no problems








Then calmer over the barrel








And lovely over the 1.05m








Then my poor ankle was ******ed and I finished up









I am having a lot of trouble flexing it and I can not for the life of me get that heel down, but I have always had heels down issues :S Just going to keep on doing all the flexing exercises.


----------



## azarni

Wow, that's a pretty dramatic sliding stop!
He sure is a cute boy.


----------



## Pinto Pony

Thanks Arzani

18th June 2009

He was nice and calm to warm up, let him a have a loose rein walk, quietly started to collect my reins and then it was like a bomb went off. He wanted to jump so badly steering me into the jumps and running about like a looney. So our quiet ride turned into a bazillion w/t/c transitions up and down over and over until we was calm, I was exhausted and covered in sweat. Then it rained. Mum got a few pics during warm up so kinda boring cause he had this awesome flashy trot happening when he was all hyped up but the camera battery died and mum was lazy and didn't want to get the spare :S so a few lazy bum warm up pics...

During warm up he is allowed to be a little flat








Coming out of the muddy corner and he would get so ****ed, he loves to roll in mud but not walk in it!








Rounding out some








And he had a lovely right rein canter for warm up today
























Little trot








More right rein canter








Cutie








Last pic before camera battery died


----------



## azarni

*tap tap tap*

Waiting for an update!


----------



## Pinto Pony

1st July 2009

First day of the month and it was sunny but super windy and chill today. So after all sorts of errands and chores saddled up Kai. He warmed up pretty calmly, was surprised cause of the wind he is normally crazy, but then he went crazy cause I wanted to jump. Was a bit of good and bad haha. Mainly lots of good and one crazy crash, Jonathan was my photographer today and cause he can't just let a good thing be the photos are a little off, like dark or he cut my head off etc but I think today I will post them in the R, S SO section so everyone sees my crazy crash

First up the muddy fuzz ball









Getting his bridle on









Taking a walk









Canter to trot transition, very dramatic

















Walking poles to stretch legs out









Trot poles

















cont...


----------



## Pinto Pony

Started with two cross rails, one








Two









Such a cutie over x rails but a speedy one









Then he launched us over the barrels, how we made it I do not know as he took off about a stride and a half early!









We did it again nicely but Jon didn't manage to snap that, so here is a cute head shot, look at the crazy eye









More cross rails to calm down









Neck stretchy









Then cross rail...









To 1.05m









Cute landing pic, look at that tail fly










cont...


----------



## Pinto Pony

And again through that combo, here is the 1.05m, love it!









Then I popped the first x rail up and Kai slammed on the brakes at the very last second!








Looks like we are performing the "Levade" haha








I look ready to bail off his butt








But I hung on, felt like eternity!








Part of the HUGE skid









Then, during that I ripped my index finger nail up and my hand was throbbing in pain, so jon rebuilt it as the cross rail to the 1.05m so I did that once the finished up and what a good note to end on here...


----------



## azarni

Wow, dramatic refusal! I'm amazed that you stayed on.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

wowzz O.O!!


----------



## Sunny06

^^ You know what Pinto Pony? I really like seeing the pics of you ride! You are so good! There's nothing I could really say negative! And your pony is adorable  Yall just look so perfect together! (ok, well, beside the refusal but even then it looked graceful and planed! lol) You look tall..How tall are you?


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Actually, I just plain envy you! I went back and looked at the other photos. Your mom/mum is an EXCELLENT photographer! Extra kudos to her! Your horse is so good--and spunky I'll bet! Your bareback position is to die for, seriously.


----------



## Pinto Pony

Thanks Sunnoy06. I am about 5'6, pretty average, and Kai is 14.1hh so he makes me look tall haha.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Ha, true. You look great! Keep up the great riding


----------



## RidingBareback

Great position bareback! Beautiful horse!


----------



## Pinto Pony

4th July 2009

Kai was up first today. Warmed up and he felt a little stiff but goey. His w/t/c were pretty nice though. Decided to pop him over a grid I made of two x rails with one stride between then one stride to a row of barrels. He rushed and didn't feel right so only went through twice and called it quits for the day.

Jonathan played photographer again...

This one of us walking around the back looks a bit dream like








Trotting around the back and kicking himself in the chin








Pulling faces when he is in the arena








Being cute as we trot by Jon








His canter was nice today








Another cute pic








Our craptastic jumping
























And that was it for Kai pretty much.


----------



## azarni

So cute


----------



## Pinto Pony

9th July 2009

Saddled up Kai while the sun was shining. We had a bit of rain earlier today which sucked. I warmed him up w/t/c and he was pretty obedient. Then mum came out and took some pics. Today we worked on coming in calmly to the grids and jumping calmly. Gah, he just has a crazy button that goes on and I can't turn it off  We did heaps of shrinking figure eights to get him calmed down and then went over the grid a few times, lets just got to photos...

Trotting figure eights
















Relaxing his neck for a bit
















Loose rein trot poles and he is pretty calm
















So there were two cross rails set up before the barrels and he barrelled through the grid...








And again








cont


----------



## Pinto Pony

So we calmed down and tried something different and he was crazy still








Spastic canter as he would take forever to calm down after every obstacle








Grid again
















Then cause he was calming down we try a cross rail on its own








He didn't kill me but we were spastic over it








Cont...


----------



## Pinto Pony

So more trotting of figure eights








Through the grid one more time
















Back to more trotting








Lots of flexing and changing direction








So after all that work he was mad and wouldn't pose








Such a jerk








And he is DONE!


----------



## dreamrideredc

goodness you are such a wonderful rider! and your horse is adorable! =]


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

WOW

Just went through the whole photo thread.

You guys are great together.


----------

